# How to do a 3 color vinyl heat transfer?



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

First, I am new to vinyl heat transfer, VERY new. I am curious, how do you do a say 3 color dune buggy? Do you have to put all the colors together before you heat trans it, OR, do you heat trans each color.
thanks
John


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

jgapril said:


> First, I am new to vinyl heat transfer, VERY new. I am curious, how do you do a say 3 color dune buggy? Do you have to put all the colors together before you heat trans it, OR, do you heat trans each color.
> thanks
> John


Since each color will have it's own backing sheet....you will need to lay down each color if they are in close proximity to each other. Or, overlay them. If they are further apart....you can put both colors down at the same time if you can trim the backing close enough to allow the space to do so.

I am assuming you are talking about using 3 seperate 1 color vinyls and not a print vinyl.


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

I have attached the design, any comments.
thanks
John


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

That image should be pretty easy to do in vinyl. You'll have to cut each color separately (obviously) and then line them up carefully on the shirt and press them one at a time. You can either separate the red from the black (so there's blank space under the red) or just press the red over the black. Both will work, but 2 layers of vinyl is twice as stiff. Not too bad, just depends on what you want.

Here is a sample of a 3-color image I did on a shirt. I cut it from black and white vinyl and pressed it onto a tan shirt:




























There are a couple of places where the black overlaps the white, but it's barely noticeable. This shirt has been washed and dried in the dryer about 15-20 times.

...Mat


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Coyote said:


> That image should be pretty easy to do in vinyl. You'll have to cut each color separately (obviously) and then line them up carefully on the shirt and press them one at a time. You can either separate the red from the black (so there's blank space under the red) or just press the red over the black. Both will work, but 2 layers of vinyl is twice as stiff. Not too bad, just depends on what you want.


Yep...agree with Coyote on this design......


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Lay color number 1 down and press for five seconds. Rub design with a soft cloth and peel. Repeat for color number two making sure color number one is covered by a teflon sheet, craft paper or backing film to avoid burning. Lay down color number three as in color number two and press as per vinyl materials instructions...wipe and then peel.


----------



## jgapril (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, all,
so if I put this design on either a Red, Black or White shirt, I only really need to do 2 colors actually, RIGHT?

thanks
John


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

heres is a video link that i found wile back
Jberte training video.com


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

jgapril said:


> Thanks, all,
> so if I put this design on either a Red, Black or White shirt, I only really need to do 2 colors actually, RIGHT?
> 
> thanks
> John


Exactly...you want to utilize the tee color if you can.


----------

